# Share feeling after getting vaccine



## 307169 (May 24, 2015)

This thread allows users to share their feeling after getting the vaccine.

First dose - Pfizer:
1. My arm hurt, and I am more tired than usual in the evening


Second dose - Pfizer: (waited 1 month)
2. Similar story, but even more tired this time, take some edible before bed and wake up very refreshed.


Third dose - Pfizer:
3. Feeling fine in the afternoon after getting the vaccine, I actually went back to work. However, I woke up at 3 am in the night feeling very cold, indicating that I am having a fever. The rest of my sleep is terrible, end up waking up in the afternoon 


Right now - Feb 8 (5 days after getting the vaccine)
I am feeling just fine, my arm is not hurting anymore


----------



## Eclectic21 (Jun 25, 2021)

First does AstraZenca in April. 
Felt nothing until the evening then had a head ache for about four days. Pretty much the same reaction as the H1N1 vaccine in 2009.

Second dose Moderna in June
Felt nothing until evening then tired, fever and chills for five hours. Back to normal after that.

Third dose Moderna in Jan.
Felt nothing until evening. Arm at injection site sore and tired for five hours. Muscles in arm stiff for about two days and injection site tender but otherwise back to normal. Then fully normal.


Cheers


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Neither 30 or 70 years old here so experience was:

May 2021 1st shot: Pfizer, felt nothing before and after

July 2021 2nd shot: Pfizer, same as above. Only feeling was the PAIN (headaches) in getting a booking.

Jan. 2022 3rd shot: Moderna, didn't feel anything before. After was a couple days of a sore arm.

And I'm still able to type here.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

Under 50. Az and Moderna kicked my butt for shots 1 and 2. Few days of fatigue. Few hours of fever and chills. One day of fatigue for the booster of Moderna.


----------



## MK7GTI (Mar 4, 2019)

I had worse symptoms from getting the vaccine than I did from having Covid. Haven’t had a booster and got my second dose in March 2021. Had Covid a month ago and it was nothing.


----------



## damian13ster (Apr 19, 2021)

First dose: arm pain for a day, light fever
Second dose: 4 days in fetal position with massive chest pain, random bouts of inflammation for next 2 months, took about 4 months in total to get back to normal. Worst physical experience of entire life.
Third dose: they can shove it up their asses

Both were Moderna


----------



## the_apprentice (Jan 31, 2013)

Unvaccinated. Mid 30's.

First time I had covid: Was sick for nearly two weeks (chills, loss of smell, dizziness)

Second time I had covid: Runny rose, sore throat for nearly 3 days


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Myself, 1st Dose AZ, next day I was completey bedridden, very sore and in pain.
2 &3, Pfizer, no issues.
Spouse, 1st Dose Pfizer, no issues, 2nd Dose, very sore headache etc, 3rd dose no issues.
Kids 2 doses Pfizer, not even a 1mm red spot at the injection site.


----------



## 307169 (May 24, 2015)

damian13ster said:


> First dose: arm pain for a day, light fever
> Second dose: 4 days in fetal position with massive chest pain, random bouts of inflammation for next 2 months, took about 4 months in total to get back to normal. Worst physical experience of entire life.
> Third dose: they can shove it up their asses
> 
> Both were Moderna


This explain your opinion very well.

It is widely known that Moderna vaccines have the most serious side effect. Maybe ask for the pfizer one for your third dose.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Late 30s.

First Moderna: some nausea, but really felt it the next day when I woke up. My body was stiff / sore. Back to normal in about 2 days, then back to athletic activity without problem.

Second Moderna: more intense than the first. Was so stiff after sleeping that I could barely move. More or less stuck in bed for 2 days (occasional fever), then I'd say back to normal in 3 days. After 14 days, I resumed doing intense physical activities including swimming and hiking, no problems.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

1st was Pfizer in late May. About 24h later felt like a mild hangover for half a day and sore arm. But that was all.

2nd was Moderna early July. 24h later developed flu-ish symptoms. Pounding headache, muscle aches, mild fever. Lasted about 3 days. I 'called sick' from work (WFH) but ended up working anyway, just in diminished capacity (was grumpy/impatient and had a hard time thinking clearly).

3rd was Moderna in early Jan. Felt kind of crappy for about 24-48h. Headache and muscle aches again, but not nearly as severe as dose 2.

I may or may not have had COVID. I had a lingering cough in Sept 2020 and it was essentially impossible for me to get tested at that point (not that I tried hard to get a test--I was not willing to burn a day waiting in line or similar nonsense). I was not feeling sick other than an annoying cough so I just isolated for a few weeks.


----------



## Calmoney (Dec 19, 2013)

I have had all three types of vaccines.
First shot AZ - no effects at all.
second shot Pfizer- slight sore arm at injection sight for about a day.
third shot - Moderna - slight sore arm at injection site, again for about a day.
fourth shot - no thanks!


----------



## Joe Black (Aug 3, 2015)

Two shots Moderna, only minor issue both times was sore arm for a couple days, similar to a bee sting.


----------



## damian13ster (Apr 19, 2021)

Johnny_kar said:


> This explain your opinion very well.
> 
> It is widely known that Moderna vaccines have the most serious side effect. Maybe ask for the pfizer one for your third dose.


No. Unless they use physical force to inject, I repeat the statement - they can shove it up their asses.
Health is to important and seeing how my body reacts to it, the healthy choice is to refuse

And my personal reaction to vaccine has nothing to do with my opinion.
Got enough empathy that even if not personally affected by coercion, I will always defend human rights, and bodily autonomy and voluntary consent to medical procedure is such right.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^  such feelings.


----------



## 307169 (May 24, 2015)

damian13ster said:


> And my personal reaction to vaccine has nothing to do with my opinion.
> Got enough empathy that even if not personally affected by coercion, I will always defend human rights, and bodily autonomy and voluntary consent to medical procedure is such right.


Can you really confidently say this, it is very normal for people to draw conclusion base on their personal experience. (According to Peter Lynch, this is a good starting point to look for good investment target)

Not to mention I am not criticizing you, so you really have no need to throw shade at people.

That being said, how do you feel right now? Have you consider filling a report with the government through your doctor ? It help make us more inform, while it may make you eligible for compensation.


----------



## damian13ster (Apr 19, 2021)

I do agree with the premise of your statement.
Only indication I have is my stance on mandates and coercion before getting vaccinated, and after. And those have not changed.

Don't believe I have thrown shades at people, especially you. I have respect. Only people I criticize openly, and that is not going to change, are those who don't believe basic human rights are inalienable or have authoritarian tendencies.

I have not filed report with government, on the advice of my doctor. Now, he might have been wrong due to own prejudices, but he said it is absolutely useless process. He did state though that he will give medical exemption from any further doses, assuming he will be allowed to do so and further doses will be coerced.


----------



## Kilbarry20 (Aug 19, 2020)

March, 2021- First AZ. NADA
May, 2021- Second AZ. NADA
Dec, 2021- Third Pfizer. Slight discomfort in the arm, overnight.

PLUS, two Flu shots in 2020 & 2021. Haven’t been sick one single day, since 2019! I am now 70. While I’m not a Dr., I suspect that my body tolerances have been built up over time. And unlike, a few young 40ish friends, I’ve had zero side effects. My wife had 2 AZs, plus the Moderna booster. Again, nada. Our Son & Daughter had 3 Pfizers- NADA! Our daughter is pregnant for the second time during Covid.


----------



## damian13ster (Apr 19, 2021)

Yeah, that is not uncommon. Young people are suffering from heart inflammation, while it is extremely rare among older people. Which is great since you guys need it most. 

UK study showing that myocarditis rates are 12x higher after vaccine than after infection for Moderna among males under 40. Females under 40 it is about even. All other age groups it is higher after infection than vaccine


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

First shot I felt a little under the weather, nothing serious. The 2nd shot and finally a booster shot gave me no side effects at all.


----------



## Thal81 (Sep 5, 2017)

I'm a 40yo man in pretty good health.

1st dose (Pfizer): Arm hurt a little at injection side, nothing else.

2nd dose (Pfizer): Arm hurt a lot for 2 days, could not lift arm. Felt a bit fatigued on the day after, but I was able to get through my day just fine.

3rd dose (Moderna): Started feeling sick on the evening of receiving the vaccine. It felt like running a fever, but the thermometer said I wasn't. I had "the chills" as they call it, I was shivering uncontrollably and I had the most terrible night. On the day after, I hurt everywhere. Like, I never felt sick like that before. I had extreme fatigue, so much so that I could barely walk from my bed to the bathroom. I started feeling better on the evening, and I was back to normal two days after being vaccinated.

It was such a bad experience that I've now decided I'm done with Covid vaccines.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

For those who got reactions from the vaccines, sounds like the vaccine was working as it suppose to. 

As for the "degree of reaction", that's based on your body's reaction to a foreign body and/or the robustness of your immune system.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Thal81 said:


> It was such a bad experience that I've now decided I'm done with Covid vaccines.


That's understandable.


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

Beaver101 said:


> For those who got reactions from the vaccines, sounds like the vaccine was working as it suppose to.
> 
> As for the "degree of reaction", that's based on your body's reaction to a foreign body and/or the robustness of your immune system.


I suppose I am then driven to the ineluctable conclusion that my immune system is moribund. 

I had 2 shots of Pfizer. Felt nothing at the time with either and nothing afterward. Then, I had one full shot of Moderna. The doctor who administered same said that the standard recommended dose of Moderna when given as a booster was half of the normal dose, while for older folks (I am 60s), it was a full dose. I reckoned, well, in for a penny, in for a pound, and told him to hit me with the full load. Still nothing. Like injecting a granite statue. I guess my immune system has left the building. Time to act with alacrity in getting my affairs in order.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Mukhang pera said:


> I suppose I am then driven to the ineluctable conclusion that my immune system is moribund.


 ... don't think so when you're only in your 60s - that's still youngish.



> I had 2 shots of Pfizer. Felt nothing at the time with either and nothing afterward. Then, I had one full shot of Moderna. The doctor who administered same said that the standard recommended dose of Moderna when given as a booster was half of the normal dose, while for older folks (I am 60s), it was a full dose. I reckoned, well, in for a penny, in for a pound, and told him to hit me with the full load. Still nothing. Like injecting a granite statue. I guess my immune system has left the building. Time to act with alacrity in getting my affairs in order.


 ... I suspect your immune system is recognizing the vaccine (or part of it) as some old friend(s) when you came down with a bad case of flu aka coronavirus original some 60 years along the way ago. Time to jostle your memory instead - you got plenty of time to get your affairs in order.


----------



## 307169 (May 24, 2015)

Mukhang pera said:


> I suppose I am then driven to the ineluctable conclusion that my immune system is moribund.
> 
> I had 2 shots of Pfizer. Felt nothing at the time with either and nothing afterward. Then, I had one full shot of Moderna. The doctor who administered same said that the standard recommended dose of Moderna when given as a booster was half of the normal dose, while for older folks (I am 60s), it was a full dose. I reckoned, well, in for a penny, in for a pound, and told him to hit me with the full load. Still nothing. Like injecting a granite statue. I guess my immune system has left the building. Time to act with alacrity in getting my affairs in order.


I like how elegant you speaks, years of legal training must have done that for you.🤣


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

Johnny_kar said:


> I like how elegant you speaks, years of legal training must have done that for you.🤣


Thanks J_k.
We all have our strengths and weaknesses. I am fairly good with language. Language is one of the tools of the trade for lawyers and, over the years in law, there's a tendency to refine one's ability with language, written and oral.

It seems I had an innate ability with words. When I was a small child, my parents called me "the professor" because I was somewhat precocious in my speech. When I was in second grade, a small group of us kids were called to account for an outbreak of tossing a large rubber spider around a classroom, which was perceived as an egregious breach of decorum. I no longer recall all the details, but somehow I ended outside the classroom, in the hallway, being interviewed by two teachers - my grade 2 teacher, Miss Prettyman; and the third grade teacher (my teacher in the next year) from the room across the hall, Miss Crawford. I was content to admit to being a willing participant in the apparent breakdown of social order, but was quick to add "but I was not the _instigator_". They both looked as me quizzically, then remonstrated that there is no such word as "Instigator". At that age, and in that vulnerable position, I was not about to plead my case and reveal their ignorance.

Those same teachers seemed to be a pair in dealing with wayward students in those days. The very next year, I again came under their scrutiny and interrogation. Again, standing in that same hallway. On this occasion, I again confessed to my involvement in a breach of the peace, but excused myself saying "I never dreamed" that the consequences would manifest as they did. When I uttered that bit of prose, both looked at me, exclaiming "What???!!!". I was nonplussed. A tad shocked at their shocked reaction to such an innocuous phrase. I fell silent. 

So, yes, language was my long suit in elementary school. In it, I took refuge, I suppose. For, at other endeavours important to young males in those days, I performed miserably. I never managed to skate the length of the school hockey rink, while controlling a puck at the same time. Those were the type of things a boy was supposed to easily master. Not me. I could play piano and saxophone, but that was not seen nearly as worthwhile as having prowess in sports. I could drive a tack at 20 yards with an open-sighted .22 rifle, but that was not a skill one could show off at school.


----------



## Saintor (May 18, 2019)

Sympathetic to what vaccines did in the last 70 years, I got the first two shots just to make my life easier, because of those 'new talibans', not because I think that I needed them.

Last time was in July.... probably 10-20% efficiency, couldn't care less... won't get the third shot unless a 'new taliban' abuses me again.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Mukhang pera said:


> it was a full dose. I reckoned, well, in for a penny, in for a pound, and told him to hit me with the full load. Still nothing. Like injecting a granite statue. I guess my immune system has left the building. Time to act with alacrity in getting my affairs in order.


I'm not sure it means anything. I wouldn't read too much into it.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

I felt very relieved and thankful that we were able to get all three Pfizer shots in a timely manner.

First shot gave a mild reaction. Number two and the booster…no issue.

All three from local pharmacies/Costco.

DW had the same…with no issues. 

Had a bit of a sore arm from the flu shot. DW attributes that to how and where the shot was administered.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

ian said:


> I felt very relieved and thankful that we were able to get all three Pfizer shots in a timely manner.
> ...


 ... yep, very thankful for the vaccine(s). As for "timely" manner - not so much for me with the 2nd dose.

Anyhow, I think it's time Canada donate the extras to those countries in need. Besides, don't the vaccines (Pfizer & Moderna) have an expiry date, like a shelf life of 30 days?


----------



## TomB16 (Jun 8, 2014)

54 year old white male. This list is chronological.

Wuhan strain - it was a wild ride. Crazy fever for days. Medium fever for weeks. Restricted breathing, like a heavy weight was on my chest. About 20 days off work. A really wild ride.

1st - sore injection site and "odd" feeling for several hours

2nd - fever and a rough night. About a day day of feeling rough

3rd - high fever, three days of feeling rough

Omicron - mild fever for one evening. Persistent cough for two weeks. Occasional runny nose. Sore bicep muscle for about a week. Far from the worst cold I've had. It was not a big deal at all.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

My friends wife had COVID about one year ago. Still no sense of smell.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Money172375 said:


> My friends wife had COVID about one year ago. Still no sense of smell.


 ... a (really) bad case of the "flu" more than a decade ago (meaning more than 10 years ago) gave me a "permanent" 1. sinus problem, 2. asthma, and 3. sudden unknown (nonfood) allergy (all of which I never had before!). And this is not even Covid!


----------



## HappilyRetired (Nov 14, 2021)

Me, 2 shots of Pfizer, no side effect.

Wife, 2 shots of Pfizer, in bed for 24 hours after the 1st one, 48 hours after the 2nd shot, couldn't move her arm for 4 days. And since then (fall 2021) her menstrual cycle has been completely messed up.

Nephew (22), developed myocarditis immediately following 2nd shot. Pfizer. Not sure of long term prognosis.


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

TomB16 said:


> 54 year old white male. This list is chronological.
> 
> Wuhan strain - it was a wild ride. Crazy fever for days. Medium fever for weeks. Restricted breathing, like a heavy weight was on my chest. About 20 days off work. A really wild ride.
> 
> ...


None of that sounds like fun.

Care to say what vaccines you received? Or did you say somewhere upthread and I am showing my lazy side by not doing diligent research before asking a question already answered.


----------



## TomB16 (Jun 8, 2014)

I apologize for not sharing it.

I've had 3 doses of Phizer.

The original Wuhan strain was a severe illness. The rest of it was minor annoyance.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

TomB16 said:


> I've had 3 doses of Phizer.
> 
> The original Wuhan strain was a severe illness. The rest of it was minor annoyance.


This is amazing, so you actually caught the wild type (original wuhan) *and* omicron. And you've had 3 shots as well.

At this point you're probably as safe as anyone could be. You've been exposed to just about all variations of these virus proteins, plus the additional immune system "reminder" from the vaccines.

What's weird though is how much these symptoms can vary. I know some people who caught omicron and say it was very severe for them. And one of my friends caught the original wuhan and hardly felt anything at all. It seems very unpredictable.


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

TomB16 said:


> I apologize for not sharing it.
> 
> I've had 3 doses of Phizer.
> 
> The original Wuhan strain was a severe illness. The rest of it was minor annoyance.


No apology needed. Easy to overlook. Thanks for sharing.

Your Wuhan adventure sounds downright scary. A sobering reminder to doubters that the virus is real and can do serious damage. Good you were able to ride it out without having to spend some serious ICU time.


----------



## TomB16 (Jun 8, 2014)

I've posted full detail on how this works, as documented by open science from WHO and other respected institutions.

Omicron generates a t-cell immunity response that previous variants did not. Also, a lite infection will be contained in the mucosal box and not trigger the immune response.

If I had not had the booster a few weeks prior to getting Omicron, it would have been rough because the first dose was more than six months prior. The first dose would have been completely ineffective.

The best thing we can do, at this point, is take the booster, give it 2 weeks, and then go to an Omicron party. If someone takes the booster and gets Omicron three months later, they will have a rough ride.

Again.... researchers are finding strong SARSv1 immunity nearly two decades after an infection. Vaccines do not have this efficacy.

It's all available on YouTube. I recommend following Dr. John Campbell but there are other virologists who have roughly the same message. There is a virologist from Australia who is supposed to be a leading expert who has an excellent video on the mucosal box and how it has it's own immune system. It is an amazing video. Unfortunately, I don't recall his name.

I was listening to provincial experts say that Omicron is unpredictable and presented a few incorrect potential timelines. Dr. John Campbell predicted the Omicron peak to the day and he did it in early January when the health minister was still presenting Omicron as a nightmare scenario to be avoided at all costs.

Denmark knew that Omicron is an opportunity by the start of the second week in January. They have high vaccination rate and they dropped all restrictions to let Omicron sweep the population. Now they have really strong herd immunity.


----------



## TomB16 (Jun 8, 2014)

Mukhang pera said:


> Your Wuhan adventure sounds downright scary.


In 1995, I had a flu that I wasn't sure I would survive. I recall laying on the couch in my apartment, alone, thinking that I am way too sick to get up and go to the hospital and that I might not make it at home.

The Wuhan strain wasn't as bad as that but it was close.

Omicron was nothing. I could have run a 10k event at any point during the Omicron infection.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

TomB16 said:


> hey have high vaccination rate and they dropped all restrictions to let Omicron sweep the population. Now they have really strong herd immunity.


I edited my post, moved it to the main Covid thread


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

TomB16 said:


> *In 1995, I had a flu that I wasn't sure I would survive. I recall laying on the couch in my apartment, alone, thinking that I am way too sick to get up and go to the hospital and that I might not make it at home.*
> 
> The Wuhan strain wasn't as bad as that but it was close.
> 
> Omicron was nothing. I could have run a 10k event at any point during the Omicron infection.


 ... same experience here with the seasonal flu as per my post #34, only it happened in 2009. 

Caught it at/enroute to work - luckily came down with it on a Friday night and spent the whole weekend breaking the fever (and chills) whilst hacking my lungs out, grasping for air if not spreading the germs to the entire household. Never again as no way am I getting Covid, whatever version! Give me the 5 secs vaccine(s), flu shots instead.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm roughly 40 and just got my third shot. My first two shots were Moderna, and this one was Pfizer-BioNTech.

This booster made me feel "sick" for about 48 hours after the jab, and then I felt normal after that. It was a milder experience than my second Moderna shot.

The first night after the vaccination, I slept poorly, but did not take any painkillers since I read that taking pain relievers may interfere with the vaccines doing this job.

First day after shot: quite sick and weak, I'd say about 60% of normal energy. Mild headache, and very sore.

Second day after shot: I was doing better, maybe 70% of normal, but still feeling off. By the time 48 hours had rolled by, nearly all the discomfort was gone and I was back to 90%.

Third day after shot: perfectly normal, energy back to normal


----------



## MrBlackhill (Jun 10, 2020)

My 3 shots were Pfizer. I had my third shot on January 2022. Never felt sick or any pain.

When we went on vacation to Paris for two weeks in late April 2022, we all caught COVID by the end of the two weeks as we went to many touristic places without masks. We've been weak and tired for two days. The baby was 10 months old and got pretty sick for a few days, but turned out to be ok. The mom had a first shot during pregnancy.

We'll soon go for the 4th shot as it'll soon be 6 months from the last known exposure to COVID.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

We deferred our fourth shot from June until two weeks ago because we are going to Europe for a month on Monday. Pfizer#3 and had a little impact for three days.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

Third Pfizer. Some discomfort in my lower legs for 18hours. A little sleepy for the day of.

Fourth Pfizer....almost nothing. Perhaps a little sleepy earlier than usual.

Both had covid several months ago. Mild. Not an issue really. 

Spent five weeks in May/June in Portugal. Lots of travel...trains, air to and from Madeira. No issues whatsoever.

It is all good.


----------

